# Hemi43 Custom Shop



## WesJY

Hemi43 - hemi (you guys know why) and "43" - my all time favorite race driver Richard Petty. So now I come up with this new name Hemi43 Custom Shop. Hope it sounds cool .. LOL!

I will be using this to add pictures from now on. I lost alot of pictures when my computer crashed about 4 months ago. Of course I am so dumb for not backing up and i am lucky to have some at photobucket.com.. 

Now here are the cars i worked on so far.. and of course I got more coming!!!

Let me know what you guys think.. 

Enjoy!
Wes


----------



## WesJY

tyco corvette - top was crunched.. 

















claus's resin bodies.. jaguar coupe and mustang cobra (both on tyco chassis)









claus's resin bodies..honda acura nsx and porsche cayman (both on tyco chassis)









claus's resin bodies - nice of him to give me another one when mine broke! I painted mine red and i think it looks cool! vw caddy and tvr tuscan 









batmobiles!! of course!! one is from hot wheels diecast and its sitting on 4 gear afx chassis with the correct wheels just like on the tv!! and of course tumbler from ho scaletrix.

More to come..


----------



## WesJY

i bought this batmobile body from Sethndaddy - i decided to make it look like the orginial tjet batmobile - it was a pain in the ass to make.. other one - i slammed it, took mirror and lower it etc.. both on tjets (wow - i dont have that many tjet but it is growing in my collection!)








you guys probably wont like them - those were the new release from mattel and i am always a big fans of all weird batmobiles. one is a resin body that i painted it to make it look like one of old dc comic batmobile not quite and other is original from mattel. 

more to come..


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## WesJY

here is my 1:1 1998 cherokee jeep.. and i made one. i got this from gungerrockjeep (thanks for the body - it is a 2 door body but matchbox never made 4 doors like mine oh well)

















Wes


----------



## WesJY

those bodies were made by hellonwheels and i painted and decaled them. i cant afford the real ones LOL!. the decals on those bodies were very hard to find!! the decals that i found long time ago from a guy on ebay and wont sell them again. no idea why.. hmmm..

Wes


----------



## 706hemi

thats a nice lil', collection you got going on wes! you been a busy boy, although i am a ford guy, the 69 charger is my bestest car of all time, i like the 01 drag charger and rod, sweet!!! take it easy, tony


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome builds Wes! The yellow "Badman" 57 is just bad man!!!!! I always like the way your cars have cool wheels!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I gotta vote for that 502 57 as best pick myself, although I do like the red 57 flipnose coming in second. Could be a Bowtie thing with me??? All look great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad to see you were able to save some pics. Good to see the shop back open, same owner/new name, keep em coming...RM


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

WOW,Wes, an Awesome collection of builds!!! :thumbsup: X as many cars shown in pics! Started to list my likes Jag, TVR, NSX, hot rods, dragsters, Batmobiles then just decided to say ALL of them! Glad to see the shop back in business. ..RL


----------



## WesJY

706hemi said:


> thats a nice lil', collection you got going on wes! you been a busy boy, although i am a ford guy, the 69 charger is my bestest car of all time, i like the 01 drag charger and rod, sweet!!! take it easy, tony


thanks tony - some i did in the past and some i just finished recently.. i am just throwing in more pictures. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY




----------



## slotnewbie69

nice collection!my toddler really enoyed the pics too,he just woke up,so iam showing him pics of everybodys awesome work here!nice job wes.


----------



## WesJY




----------



## WesJY

here's more.. those cudas were from AW 4 gear specialty drag cars they were sooo ugly that i had to use my dremel!!!


























Wes


----------



## bobhch

*What I like is the mix up you do...*

Wes,

Man You know dig your stuff!! This is one nice bunch of Custom Slots man. 
I like your Mopars alot as I know that drives you and it shows! They are all Awesum!!

That #7 HOOTERS car came to Nebraska a few days ago and loves driving around Las Zillas Speedway...Zoom, Zoom!!:woohoo:

Am going to go back after posting this and take another look...Far out! 
The Clause cars are fun as they realy are a different style of Fantasticly done up bodies.
That Mustang Hooters Cobra you did is Sweet..............yeah!

Bob...so many different kinds and colors to see...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome bunch of cars Wes!!!! I have a few of Wes' creations myself, and while I don't usually run fast cars, still love having them in the stable, and they do get some track time!!! 










I have one of these (maybe even this one..) and a sweet orange Dodge van... and a Dodge Charger police car too. 

I'm currently trying to light up an AW Charger police car for Wes, but not having much luck getting it all to work. I did learn that SRT chassis don't like L&J track... Hang in there, Wes. I haven't given up hope yet!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Glad you tipped me off to what you did to that Cherokee, Wes. Looks great! And you've got some other interesting builds on here too, amazing as usual. The 'Cudas are pure love.


----------



## WesJY

HERE'S MORE..


































































Wes


----------



## WesJY

Enjoy.....



































































Wes


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Very,very cool stuff Wes. Those Pro Stock Dodges are really nice and of course the "Lil red express" has to be a winner!!!! Hehehehe!!!


----------



## copperhead71

That's how the WES was won!great cars,very clear pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

D A N G - Didn't check this thread for a while and WHAMMO! Eye candy everywhere! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wes has been putting in some overtime!!! Great looking stable, still liking those Little Red Wagons and the Rebel Hot Rod best, but I'd take the rest too!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

wow, what an impressive display... GREAT work Wes!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice line up of slant sixes!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Incredible Collection of Cars - Great work, Wes !!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotnewbie69

lovin it!keep em coming wes!love that red lowered charger!but they are all great!


----------



## bobhch

*Click, click, click....clickity, click!!!!*

Wes,

You sure know how to treat us right...Picture after picture for this group of guys is Heaven! :thumbsup::thumbsup:



NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice line up of slant sixes!!! :thumbsup:


Hey Rich,

My first car had a slant six 225 & was a great power plant for my gray primered 72 Duster back in the early 80s. It just kept on going and going without any problems.

Bob...Incredible stuff man...zilla


----------



## 440s-4ever

I reeely reeely like the lil red express. Is that a premade decal kit? Looks great.


----------



## WesJY

More cars done... enjoy..



































































Wes


----------



## WesJY

this daytona body was from a keychain - sethdaddy gave it to me last xmas. i decided to make general lee drag car out of it. i added hood scoop , wheelie bar etc.. 


















Enjoy... 

More to come soon.. 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow!!! Don't know where to start, when you throw a cool custom collection at me!!! I'm going with the road race boys this time. I likes that Vette, GT, and blue Mopar want a be the best. While not a Bird fan, the big scoop does make her look bad!!! Not that any one wouldn't make my head turn!!! Nice work Wes on the whole bunch!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa, what a batch!!! GT and GS look sharp!!!! :thumbsup:The red cuda has Zilla written all over it!!! And for starting life as a key chain, the Daytona is awesome! Great detail work Wes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

440s-4ever said:


> I reeely reeely like the lil red express. Is that a premade decal kit? Looks great.


my wife made it for me .. it was printed on white background. the body is from ideal truck . 

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

really nice stuff,wes as usual.love that gs!boss hogg has another thing comin if he thinks roscoe'll catch them dukes now!:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Wes, you really brought that keychain to life, WOW. I knew it would be used to its greatest potential if I saved it for you.


----------



## XracerHO

Wow, Awesome work on all the Cars! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

WesJY said:


> More cars done... enjoy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wes


Wes, excellent job on these cars . You guys make these Bad Dawgs look so real .Well done guess I'll have to make some other mopars I'm impressed !


----------



## 706hemi

nice work wes! like your mopar stuff and the corvette sits just right, nice one, take it easy, tony


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Whoa, what a batch!!! GT and GS look sharp!!!! :thumbsup:The red cuda has Zilla written all over it!!! And for starting life as a key chain, the Daytona is awesome! Great detail work Wes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah it's red, has Iron Crosses & Skulls on it.....Vroooom, vroooom, vroooom, Screeeeeeatch! If my eyes are reading it correctly the trunk even says it's a CHAMPION. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes,

I love all of them man! The colors & detail you do are pure Westoration style and that is Way Cool.

Bob...looking and looking again...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Yeah it's red, has Iron Crosses & Skulls on it.....Vroooom, vroooom, vroooom, Screeeeeeatch! If my eyes are reading it correctly the trunk even says it's a CHAMPION. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Wes,
> 
> I love all of them man! The colors & detail you do are pure Westoration style and that is Way Cool.
> 
> Bob...looking and looking again...zilla


thanks guys.. will have more cool cars coming.. 

Wes


----------



## bearsox

*Nice work Wes ! Can't wait to see what you do next ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey Wes can I sent my cars so you can paint and decal them like I want? lol It's a big box. You do great work. I love the dayton general. lendell


----------



## WesJY

Here are cool rat rods made by me.. boy it was a lot of work to make it. tell me what you think ?

Enjoy!!
Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Well worth the effort Wes! I like them all!! Very cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! You've been busy!!! I like 'em!!! Great job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, those things look great!!! 

What are they haulin'?


----------



## slotcarman12078

NTxSlotCars said:


> Man, those things look great!!!
> 
> What are they haulin'?


Look to me like they'll be hauling @zz pretty soon!! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dang Wes, you show me a fleet and expect me to pic a winner???  They all look like winners, but I'm a little partial to the yellar Texaco ride. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## videojimmy

amazing fleet!


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on all of them!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the idea of the white walls & black rims on the Police version. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*KA-POW.....Holy building of slots Batman...Whap, Biff, Boom, Sock!!!*

Wes,

Yeah that looks like a lot of work man....Nice stuff! This just inspires me to build a ton too. Thanks for posting these up. Our main computer is down for the count and Ginger took her laptop to Vegas for a week. I love coming here to get motivated.....THANK YOU!

These Couped Rat Rods are Fantastic builds man. Like them all but, the Hooters and Red Iron Crossed skull versions get my first pick.

Bob...look at all of these...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Some more inspiration for Wes*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

So thats where all the "A" bodies are going.

Nice work Wes!


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


outlawed?? arrgghhh.. now nascar only has 4 dodge cars left!!! sad eh?

Wes


----------



## jack0fall

*Driving me CRAZY....*

I must have looked at these rods a bizillion times and still can't choose which one I like best... So I am thinking I would need a "closer" look to actually make a choice. Just send them over then I will pick and send almost all of them back :devil::devil: 

Jeff


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys for kind words.. they were fun to make. now will have more to come!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy

Hey Wes i will take one each of the rat rod. lol fcb


----------



## 706hemi

wes, just caught these rides, looks like i'm fightin' randy for the texaco piece!! pick o' the bunch me thinks!! i take it these bad boyz are all ford powered right???!!!!!!!

take it easy
tony


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Rat Rods*

Wes, nice job on those rat rods . Did you recieve the balance of that order I sent you?


----------



## WesJY

706hemi said:


> wes, just caught these rides, looks like i'm fightin' randy for the texaco piece!! pick o' the bunch me thinks!! i take it these bad boyz are all ford powered right???!!!!!!!
> 
> take it easy
> tony


SHHHHHH!!! those are HEMI powered in disguise!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Wes, nice job on those rat rods . Did you recieve the balance of that order I sent you?


yep! thanks !

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

WesJY said:


> Here are cool rat rods made by me.. boy it was a lot of work to make it. tell me what you think ?
> 
> Enjoy!!
> Wes


wes these are just way to cool for words!lovin it!keep up the good work!and btw,they're waaaaay too clean to be ratrods!


----------



## WesJY

I took a break from rat rods project and finished up 4 cars.. 



































Enjoy!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Mr. MOPAR strikes again!!!*

That van body design is one of my favorites!!! Especially with the spoiler up front. I was lucky enough to snag an orange one Wes had on the bay last year. I wish I could shrink one down to T jet size! 

Great job as always Wes!!


----------



## kiwidave

Cool! I like them all!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya killing me Wes with all this multi-tasking paint and body work!!! Looking good though!!! Not even gonna try and pick a winner. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

looks great wes!


----------



## Super Coupe

"If the van is a rockin' it must have a HEMI" They look GREAT!


----------



## roadrner

More good lookers Wes! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Coke is it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Like them All, Wes !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just like those large hood ornaments with Hemi on them. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Yer a car building machine Wes!


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Man those vans are Greeeeeeeeeeeeat!

Always like the Light blue with whith white & black accent colors.
That looks great with the lightning bolts and HEMI decals!! 










Bob...Wes is a Mopar Maniac...zilla


----------



## WesJY

yeah!!! my goal is to make EVERY MOPAR available on slot cars that they never make!!!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

I am happy with my tyco ford willy - i saved that body it was kinda warped and crack on bottom but i think it came out good and sits on afx 4 gear chassis - runs great!. i wanted it to match with my dodge van and trailer.. one green dodge truck it was painted by bobzilla! thanks bob for that and its supposed to look like the green warlock ..what you guys think? i have more to list.. 

Enjoy!!
Wes


----------



## WesJY

That's it for now. Will have more later.

Happy Memorial Day Guys!!
Wes


----------



## resinmonger

*Sleep must be over rated at Casa Wes*

Mo Par to yah Wes! That's a ton of slot car goodness you just posted. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Ever sleep? :freak:


----------



## kiwidave

Wow!!! Where do I start? The Tyco Ford came out stunning! Matching trailer and Van, awesome! Wild thing Charger race team, more awesome! Workshop,awesome! Great stuff! Your a machine!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, you've been busy!!!  How the heck do you keep up the pace? I always liked them Dodge vans, and they look great pulling them trailers! The hot rods are all cool, but this one's colors are the coolest!!!!  What the heck paint is that? I likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 












Great job painting up that Warlock, BZ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


>


I'm guessing the Ford is running a Hemi, just guessing??? I like that color package...Great work on the rest of em too...RM


----------



## yankee_3b

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm guessing the Ford is running a Hemi, just guessing???
> 
> It definitely isn't a Ford "Eco-Boost" Love the color package too! Beautiful combo!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Man with all those Mopar colors you don't ever have to worry about this thread lacking color. :lol::devil:

Flames, Skulls & Iron Crosses are all over the place just like it should be. I love the Wes Red Coupes with Iron Cross cars & That Orange Iron Cross Cab Over is Wicked too. 

The Orange trailer van car package (Fletcher likes them the best) looks great too....they all look great!

Bob...The Mopar the beter Par...zilla


----------



## 706hemi

hey wes, great work mate! the ford pro mod gets my vote, nice one! take it easy, tony


----------



## Bill Hall

Words fail me Wes...how about unfricken real?

Where do you find the time?

Who makes that beautiful orange color?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess it's a Boss 429 Hemi? I noticed you don't own any Ford decals.









Great color Bob. Love the stock look on this one. What kind of wheels?









:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow, you've been busy!!!  How the heck do you keep up the pace? I always liked them Dodge vans, and they look great pulling them trailers! The hot rods are all cool, but this one's colors are the coolest!!!!  What the heck paint is that? I likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job painting up that Warlock, BZ!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


this is metallic green from rustoleum bomb can..

thanks
wes


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm guessing the Ford is running a Hemi, just guessing??? I like that color package...Great work on the rest of em too...RM


hey randy .. thanks so much for those cool trailers!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Bill Hall said:


> Words fail me Wes...how about unfricken real?
> 
> Where do you find the time?
> 
> Who makes that beautiful orange color?


you wont like it.. its the hugger orange from rustoleum its one of my favorite orange paint of all.. i have like 10 bomb cans of orange with different brands but this one does it good job!! i use white gloss paint as primer then orange paint and put it on small heater to let it dry for 2 days. its so bright and shows nice color!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys! of course i will have more cars on the way.

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

NTxSlotCars said:


> I guess it's a Boss 429 Hemi? I noticed you don't own any Ford decals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great color Bob. Love the stock look on this one. What kind of wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


That Dodge truck really rox ! To bad TYCO did not pick it up from Ideal as it mates the TYCO chassis very well !



Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

been working on rat rod - i wanted it to look like bill's awesome rat rod.. i am almost there.. what you guys think? better than what i had before? i painted wheels red with white outline and would be nice to find whitewalls for it. 


















Will have more coming soon. 

Wes


----------



## slotto

This is great, I love black cars. The red/white wheels really make this car stand out.


----------



## Bill Hall

That's a great rat Wes! I like the red rims too. The white wall thing really bums me out too cuz the selection is pretty limited.


----------



## WesJY

thanks bill! its nice to hear from a slot god! LOLOL! 

yeah about whitewall.. i did paint white on tire but it wont stay .. dumb huh? or put all white pvt tires all way around? 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I have some large wide whites I got from Buds. I never did try them on anything but T jet truck wheels. (they were a bit too big). I wonder....

I wonder no more!!!! They fit on a TYCO wheel sweet!!!! Wes, if you see Bud's listing the large whitewall tires, snag them. They fit TYCO and the TYCO Vincent wheels good!!!!They're a bit narrow on the rears, but a perfect fit on the fronts! 


Oh, and the black rat rod looks super!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> thanks bill! its nice to hear from a slot god! LOLOL!
> 
> yeah about whitewall.. i did paint white on tire but it wont stay .. dumb huh? or put all white pvt tires all way around?
> 
> Wes


Wes,

Black Rat Rods with red rims always look Kewl! Nice idea & fast too.

Hey I used some Plastistruct white tubing over some AFX and AW rear 4 gear rims a while back for white walls with tires stretched over them. Have not tried this idea on Tycos yet...Hmmmmm

It would be great to have some steelie type rims made up in old school colors like rrr did for T-Jets with a wider white wall sleeve like this and then a tire to fit over that.  I would be happy to just have a rear set of white wall tires for an AFX & Tyco slot car!!

Bob...Wes nice job man...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Nice work Wes! I really like the dimensions. Has anyone tried waterslide decals for the white walls???


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys!

Here are the finished rat rods... what you guys think? 


















and a few done.. 


































Enjoy!
Wes


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

I think those are all Cool looking slot cars and vans!!

Gotta love Skulls & Iron Crosses, Hooters, Mopar & Coca Cola. You did up some neat color combos Wes. Pop-O-Ramah-lamah-Ding-dong Kewl.

It's fun to put the detail in and then add decals. You did a great job on these and the red rims and white walls/white rims too, make these look pretty slick Dude!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Big motors in rat rods look great up front...zilla


----------



## yankee_3b

You are really crank'in out some primo stuff Wes. You must be working overtime!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

wes ,your builds continue to impress.awesome work once again!


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool Wes! The metallic blue van came out awesome!!!!


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys! 
Wes


----------



## 706hemi

hey wes, great work as always, your turnaround just can't be beat!!!


----------



## WesJY

I was off for couple of days and it was tooo HOT to do anything outside so good excuses for me to work on cars.. here are some i got done. and also i found the new wheels for my rat rods (in the picture the wheels with whitewalls looks orange but its red) does it look better than painted wheels? Enjoy!


----------



## WesJY

Thats it for now. Of course I will have more coming. 

Have a great day guys!

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

great lookers,all!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Wow, a great Fleet of Hemi Haulers!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Spam never looked so good. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WOW, Just off a couple of days??? Some good looking stuff there Wes. You sure make those factory cars more eye appealing. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dr. Jager prescribes a shot and HEMI - To Goooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Yeah Wes those white walls & red line tire rim combos look Cool...*

Wes,

These are all SPAM-O-RIFIC! :thumbsup: So you get a couple of days off, build slot cars and then brag about it here? Lucky!!

KA-Pow you did up a bunch of Fantastic slots man. They all look great and am digging all the colors, rims and decals you used on these!










That Mountain Dew van just made me think of an idea that is now trapped in my head...thanks alot. Hey Punk do you feel lucky? Well Dew yah? 

Bob...I think you have a thing for TYCOS...zilla


----------



## WesJY

BOB - LOLOLOL! I am lucky to have 4 days off to MYSELF!!! AHHHHH its sooo NICE! My wife is at NYC (workshop training all week) and my son toby is at his grandparents house all week!! 



Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

Wes, were do you get your decals? They look great with your paint jobs. I never am happy with my own decal placement, I just watch you and 'zilla tear up the customs world and get jealous, lol.

great cars


----------



## WesJY

sethndaddy said:


> Wes, were do you get your decals? They look great with your paint jobs. I never am happy with my own decal placement, I just watch you and 'zilla tear up the customs world and get jealous, lol.
> 
> great cars


Very good question.. i have this tupperware full of decals that i buy from patto's , slot car show. thru trades, etc.. and i would look thru it and my head would get all kinds of ideas and go with the flow (sometimes some decals didnt work and i wasted them) and of course alot of awesome ideas from this hobbytalk!! everyone here makes awesome cars!! its a fun hobby eh?? yeahh!!! 

thanks for kind words!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome awesome, awesome, and more awesome!!!! That van looks killer in that color dew'ded up!!! And the rat rods are sweet too!!!! I'll take a shot of jager with my dew please!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Dude, I can't keep up!!! Nice work!!


----------



## WesJY

I painted the rims red this time. looks better.










Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice wheels!!! four dot tjet wheels?


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Nice wheels!!! four dot tjet wheels?


those are from hotwheels with tyco chassis.

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Great idea & job on painting those rims red....POP!

Have some JL afx type rims that have been soaked in Oven Cleaner to remove the chrome. Next they will be airbrushed black. After that they get held at an angle for a white spraying. Then a quick thin clearcoat over the white and you have some pretty cool white rims with black detailing.

Bob...the rim job...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Great idea & job on painting those rims red....POP!
> 
> Have some JL afx type rims that have been soaked in Oven Cleaner to remove the chrome. Next they will be airbrushed black. After that they get held at an angle for a white spraying. Then a quick thin clearcoat over the white and you have some pretty cool white rims with black detailing.
> 
> Bob...the rim job...zilla


ahh good ideas on those jl wheels!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69

really great stuff wes!


----------



## slotcarman12078

As Bob...I need more red things...Zilla says, the redder, the better!! Those wheels pop now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have you looked into the large wide whites from Bud's yet? They are a decent fit on TYCO rims, though a little too narrow for the rear.


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> As Bob...I need more red things...Zilla says, the redder, the better!! Those wheels pop now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Have you looked into the large wide whites from Bud's yet? They are a decent fit on TYCO rims, though a little too narrow for the rear.


hmm i ll check them out. thanks for the info.

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Now I am done with it. I am pretty happy with both. The red challenger is a resin body made by SLATERS (ebay). Enjoy!










































Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome work Wes! Two top class combos there!


----------



## 706hemi

pretty wild wes! nice work


----------



## slotto

Smokin' Challenger Wes!


----------



## XracerHO

Super Combos!! Partial to the Challenger, Great work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super nice pairs Wes!!!!! Those skull iron crosses are cool too!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I've seen them before, but can't remember where. I miss my "vanning" days!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Wes, with those matching combo's!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Don't know which set I like the best??? Decisions decisions!!! May have to just share the trophy!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Wowzers these are Neat-0 Keen Combos in Orange and red....Love Them! Everything is so shinney, fun & Krazy Kool Dude!!!!!!!!!! 










The red trailer is crying out to me...Smoooooooooooooooooth Baby!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...You did it again Mopar Man...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Stay TUNED.... I got this really cool project going.. its almost done. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing it's Dodge project and/or powered by Dodge??? RM


----------



## WesJY

HINT: nothing to do with mopar, hemi, or dodge!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Cool this sounds like a real weiner...*



WesJY said:


> HINT: nothing to do with mopar, hemi, or dodge!!!
> 
> Wes


A Yugo?

Second Guess is a Tucker...am I right, am I right??

Bob...I have no clue at all...zilla


----------



## WesJY

I am back..... Enjoy...


































































two richard petty cars - bodies were from tcr (fordcowboy gave me those bodies! - thanks cowboy!)

Wes


----------



## WesJY

here is a sneak peek.. been working on mario karts.. i am still struggling with them - will post when i am done.. tell me what you guys think? my 5 yrs old son loves the game. 









Wes


----------



## resinmonger

A lot of great drivers started out in_ karts_... Seriously, they look pretty cool and if it gets the young on to run slot cars, it's all good! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

resinmonger said:


> A lot of great drivers started out in_ karts_... Seriously, they look pretty cool and if it gets the young on to run slot cars, it's all good! :thumbsup:


yeah true.. i am still looking for right decals for those mario karts, and lots of stuff needs to be done to make it look right. been working on them for 4 months. still arrgghh..

thanks
Wes


----------



## kiwidave

I loving the STP cars. Very cool! Good luck with the Karts!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

the go-karts look fab!


----------



## Omega

I love the go karts. Love to see then produced for kids.

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Omega said:


> I love the go karts. Love to see then produced for kids.
> 
> Dave


 "Love to see them produced for kids". That was funny Dave!!! It's OK, I'm still a kid myself... Looking good Wes!!! How many people do you have employed??? Some nice looking customs, Richard would be proud!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## fordcowboy

We all love Richard . great job man love your work. fcb


----------



## Bill Hall

Go!

Karts.

Very creative kiddie missiles Wes. Better buy a bucket of drywall mud...LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Some more great Coupes and Vans. Love the colors and Iron Crosses!

Paint the carts and put Iron Crosses on them...no, no, no...don't listen to me...Looking good & I'm sure a few more months you will have them all figured out.

Bob...These Mario Karts are very inventive DUDE...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Some more great Coupes and Vans. Love the colors and Iron Crosses!
> 
> Paint the carts and put Iron Crosses on them...no, no, no...don't listen to me...Looking good & I'm sure a few more months you will have them all figured out.
> 
> Bob...These Mario Karts are very inventive DUDE...zilla


Tahnks! yeah all the bodies were from tyco indy (all cut up) and finally found some checkered flags decals for it, and some other stuff to make them look right. used lots of glues to make sure the kids wont break them!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome batch Wes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: I don't think Wes has anyone working for him Randy, but he does have 8 arms and can Psssssssshhhtttt 2 bodies at a time, decal two others and eat a sangwich all at the same time.... and still have one hand free!!! :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Great STP cars, Vans & Hot Rods!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Go Karts Go!! ..RL


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys! I am still working on go karts.. 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Pump'n out the customs...*

... Great job Wes. Mighty fine work (as always)... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Covette, to Mopars, to blown rods, all sweet. Love the batmobiles.

Jas


----------



## WesJY

Here is the project that I am working on.. YEAH!! everyone is doing shops!! I had to redo mine i was never happy with it. I am trying to come up with two in one piece.. one is in shop and one is outside of shop maybe parking lot or i dont know. here is the sneak peek.. long way to go.. let me know what you guys think.. or give me some ideas!!! 


























Wes


----------



## WesJY

I just finished other batmobile that i loved so much that I had to make other one.. all i did was cut off the posts underneath and lots of dremeling under the body to make it fit on tyco narrow chassis and cut off the top part (sorry batman and robin) LOL.. and put piece of glass on top and paint it over.. they are fun to race.. I am supposed to get one more body from kiwi and cannot wait to make other one.. 


















Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Looking forward to seeing the shop evolve. Really nice job on the Batmobiles.
And yep got some goodies for you in the post today mate.


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Looking forward to seeing the shop evolve. Really nice job on the Batmobiles.
> And yep got some goodies for you in the post today mate.


thanks! i cannot wait to make other batmobile.. in different colors!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the shop re-doop tee doop. That is what I'm doing right now too.

MOPAR posters & a Rebel Flag! The outside of shop idea with the clouds will make for some nice pictures...cool!

Will be great to see yet another Batman car of yours when you get your paws on the Kiwi package. Have a Bat Lola car in mind myself.

Bob...Batman cars forever...zilla


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys!!

Wes


----------



## scratch

Bats, and more Batmobiles, very _cool _rides always bring a smile . . .


----------



## WesJY

here is pictures of batmobiles (how i did it).. 


















Wes


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
Keep cranking them. Looking good! Batmobile looks great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

DONE!!! Check out my Mario Karts!!! Tell me what you guys think? I am not too happy with it but i am trying to make it look like old mario kart game on super nes (thats what I have now and my son loves it and they do have one on Wii) and I have PS3 now and of course no mario karts.


































Now I can concentrate on finishing my "Hemi Shop"... there are pictures of my shop (go to page 11 - i would love to get any feedbacks/ideas) that I am working on so check them out.. still long way to go.. 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Wes, those carts are really sweet. I beat your son and his friends think you are the number 1 coolest dad around. :thumbsup:

Tying slot cars into their interest of the Mario Kart games is brilliant. What a great way to intorduce them to the hobby and have a high probability chance of the interest sticking.

Dude, this is very ingenious and shows once more that you Rock!!! :dude: 

Now, where is my Wario kart? :freak:


----------



## kiwidave

They look great!! You just couldn't help but smile racing those!! Plus some really nice detail work there!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome idea Wes!!! Resin is right about the tie in from video games bridging the gap to slots!! Do they run as good as they look? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

WesJY said:


> Wes


 
THOSE ARE FRIGGEN SWEEEEET!!  :woohoo: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Kool Karts Wes. I'm sure most of the big kids on Hobby Talk, will also like em!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys! I will find out how they run next week! I hope nothing will break!!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Karts are great & will give both: young & older kids a lot of fun racing! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Go Karts, Go Karts, Go Karts.....Gooooooooooooooooooo*

Wes,

Putting those Go Carts together looks like alot of work but, easily worth the end result...AWESUM DUDE! 

Can here it now...I want to race that one...no me...lol 

Bob...Gentlemen & Kids start your cart engines...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Here is the Ideal Dukes of Hazzard Charger that I worked on.. painted it red with black top and added rear pipes. I am happy with it. My dodge truck body is from Ideal too so its a perfect match for me - both have tyco chassis of course! I am a tyco freak!! I am a NO. 1 TYCO FREAK and NTX is no. 2!!!! Oops.. hope he didnt see this. LOL!

One 2007 dodge charger police car - I wanted to say thanks to slotcarman (JOE) for adding electronic lights for my son and he loves it and works awesome!! he wont let me be the police !! I am always the bad guy ! Thanks JOE !!! 

And last is two JL/AW dodge chargers one is red/black and one is red.. I was told that the red charger is RARE! There are 4 of them in the world - I dont know if its true but I was told that it was stolen from a hong kong employee working from toy plant (no idea which - and sold them on ebay years ago - i dont know if he still sells them) and you can see charger logo behind the doors and one on grill that other chargers dont have. the color is brighter than the red/black. that car is my baby! will never leave my collection ! will take it to my grave! 

I hope one day i will finish the Hemi Shop .. right now we will be leaving tomorrow for vacation so I wanna post it before i leave. have a great day guys!

Enjoy!
Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Hey!! That truck looks familiar!! The Ideal Charger looks great. Nice stance. Very Clever. And that all red Charger is a stunner!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Red Charger, Red Charger send the Police right over....Yowza, Yowza!!*

Wes,

Between the two of us we probably have enough red paint to paint a stripe that would go all the way around the world. 

Awesome Chargers! Just watch the Speedo as you don't want to get pulled over by the Police...Awesume Cop car too !

Firestone on the tires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bob...Wes how do we paint our stripe in the Ocean?...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy

Bob You have to use water paint. lolololol fcb


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
looking good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 41-willys

I really like the Mario carts, they are awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

fordcowboy said:


> Bob You have to use water paint. lolololol fcb


fordcowboy...... :jest: RALMAO that is funny....still laughing insided.


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> fordcowboy...... :jest: RALMAO that is funny....still laughing insided.


when i saw this .. LMAO !! that was a good one Fordcowboy!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


>


Awesome Threesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys! They were alot of fun to build them. 

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Wes :wave:
I love what you have done! Great cars!

Larry


----------



## plymouth71

Man I love that L'il red express. Please let me know if you ever decide to sell that one. I'm in love.


----------



## scratch

Very nice threesome _indeed_, westjy. I actually had that truck back when. At the time it was a quick ride, yours look just right.


----------



## WesJY

Scratch - thanks!

Wes


----------



## 706hemi

hi wes

you knows i got a soft spot for the charger, thats a real nice job on yours, i like the radius rear arches, nice one mate!

take it easy
tony


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Triple Combination: Lil Red Express, trailer & Charger (nicely lowered)!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL
PS - The other Chargers are great, too!


----------



## Bill Hall

Geez Wes.... beautiful builds!

Where do you find all the time it takes?


----------



## WesJY

Bill Hall said:


> Geez Wes.... beautiful builds!
> 
> Where do you find all the time it takes?


MULTITASKING!!! 

Thanks guys!! Guess what? I will be posting more pictures tonite! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Here are tyco dodge van that i am finished with.. the dallas cowboys van body is going back in pine sol - didnt realized that it has a bad paint job on it and will plan to make it same thing like it. I finally can do the pin striping and 2 tone colors just like randy does his cars!! it was a pain but i am starting to get hang of it. thanks randy!

Enjoy! 
Wes


















































Thats it for now..


----------



## kiwidave

Like them all. But the HD hauler is my pick of the bunch!! Two tone paint looks great!


----------



## XracerHO

They all look GREAT & the colour combinations really make them stand out!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> it was a pain but i am starting to get hang of it.


Looking good Wes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Most custom builds are a pain in some form, but that makes em custom and appreciative. HD colors look great, but I'm a little partial to Ol' Woody...RM


----------



## Rolls

They all look great! If I had to pick a favorite, it'd be the Thrush. But I don't have to, so I won't. I like 'em all!


----------



## resinmonger

That's a great looking herd of vans, Wes! The pinstriping is very sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Sweet!


----------



## WesJY

Here's more ... ENJOY!


























Wes


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
With the color choice on those vans, you could have done just about all of them in some NFL livery! Look great. May be my next themed set. Cars of the NFC East. :devil: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's got to be something in that Maryland water.... Good God you and RR are productive!!! :tongue: Nice batch O' vans Wes!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Very cool stuff... the vans make for a great blank canvas!

--rick


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*This is COLOR fun at its best.....Far Out Man!!*

Wes,

Man you have realy hit it on the head with these vans Mr. 2-tone!

All I can say is WOW! I'm realy digging your paint
& decal choices on all of these including the Model As as well.

Bob...Go Hemi Go...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thanks Bob!! 

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

OMG!!! Those are amazing Wes!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Don't know where you get the time and patience but I sure am grateful!~!!!!

Keep it up.:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome cars Wes!


----------



## scratch

Some great rides there ... _nicely _done all round . . .


----------



## WesJY

Hey guys..

I tried googling for any kind of drag cars sponsors but i am not having luck. i am looking for some info from late 60's til now. I got a few on last 10 years . any help would be appreciated. 

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Wes, you mean like who were the popular sponsors?


----------



## Rolls

Wynn's, Crower, STP, Bardahl, Castrol, Pennzoil, Winston maybe (I forget when they came in), Champion, Fram, Isky, Kendall,Lakewood, Cragar, Thrush, B&M, Hurst are some of them. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Rolls

Also, try googling this: vintage drag racing photos

In results, also try selecting "Images"


----------



## Rolls

One last way to get 'em: Try googling images of the big names, because they had strong sponsorship. Garlits, Beswick, Sox & Martin, etc.


----------



## WesJY

Thanks Rolls.. some of them i didnt think of it.. dohh! 

Wes


----------



## Rolls

A few more popped into my head... 

Valvoline, Stewart-Warner, Hooker Headers, Edelbrock, Keystone, Goodyear, Firestone, Precision Valve Springs.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wes, Rolls is correct, I google images all the time. Click on images, then type in a sponsor, but add logo afterwards, it narrows it down, such "crane cams logo". Also try racingdecals.com lot of good images there, may not be as old as you want, but still good...RM


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys! i was looking for old school racing decals for my superbird project.. 

I m looking at them now. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

now i am finding alot of stuff. i guess i didnt use the right wordings while google. thanks again!

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Here are some I found from a flash drive but cannot remember if i did post it. you will see chessie turbo train - the front and rear are originals and i knew that i will never find the middle one ever.. so i made myself one and looks good in my display! 

Dash 55 chevy - painted it in red with iron cross and last is tyco viper painted in black with white stripes and mopar decals. 

Enjoy!! I will have more coming. 

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Glad you found those and posted 'em. They look great. Wes, your paint jobs have a wonderful depth and very clean, clear reflections.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hear you Rolls. Wes and Hilltop do have that reflection thing going for them!!! That 55 and Viper look sweet Wes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great job matching paint on the choo choo!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

very cool quiver of cars there wes . the van collection is superb! and does that 55 chey look red to you? WOW red like a tourist with a july sunburn. nice job!


----------



## win43

SWEET CHEVY


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Love that 55, ain't that some stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

*Another one meets the cross....*



WesJY said:


> *SNIP* Dash 55 chevy - painted it in red with iron cross and last is tyco viper painted in black with white stripes and mopar decals.
> 
> Enjoy!! I will have more coming.
> 
> Wes


Wes,

This combo of yours always works for me! I am all about Red & Iron Crosses.

Red Baron 55........................YEAH! 

Bob...red + cross = cool...zilla

P.S. Great picture Nuther...save it you may need it again in the near future.


----------



## WesJY

tjd241 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


aww man thats one cool picture!

Thanks guys ! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> aww man thats one cool picture!
> 
> Thanks guys !
> 
> Wes


Yeah Nuther likes his Snoopy...


----------



## kiwidave

55 looks great! Like the black Viper also.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the 55 Red Baron, Blk Viper & the Train !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys!!

Wes


----------



## scratch

:thumbsup::thumbsup:nicely done


----------



## WesJY

I found some more from a flash drive.. Enjoy!


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Chevy, Ford, Porsche? I am in total shock... :freak:

Real cool stuff, Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## 706hemi

wes, your just an unstopable customizin' machine! pro stockers look sweet plus i like the pony graphic on the stang, take it easy


----------



## bobhch

Nice batch of Freakin' Awesum slot cars Wes!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

I found more.. Enjoy!


































































Wes


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome cars Wes!!


----------



## resinmonger

Great looking flame jobs, Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

your killing me wes. I have droll all over the bloody place now, wife will accuse me of looking at the hooters calander again.. lol


----------



## WesJY

LOL! thanks guys!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice batch Wes!!!!!! Them Badmans look killer, and the flame jobs are slick!!!! I've been wanting to do stuff like this for a while.. I'm inspired!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Joe - i didnt make them. i had someone made it for me.. thats the only thing i havent try it yet. i got some flame masks but im too lazy!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I got some masks too, so you're not alone! :lol:


----------



## resinmonger

Who are those mask men...:hat:


----------



## bobhch

*This is yet another great batch of slots from ....SUPER WES*

Wes,

I love those flame jobs...expecialy the black with Candy Red and Gold Charger! This is giving me an idea for my Deora I have painted up in Transparent Orange with gold on the top. Now just need to sneak some Candy Red into there and then let it dry before putting down the flame mask.

Hey man the best cars in my collection were not done by me. Thank God for other people. :hat: :hat:

Bob...dang it! Summer come back I need you to turn my garage back into a paint drying oven...zilla


----------



## WesJY

You guys probably are tired of my dodge vans?? those are my last ones no more!! ENJOY!!



























































Wes


----------



## tjd241

Nice group Wes... and no .... not tired of anything you do. You kep post'n and we'll keep staring. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

What 'nuther said! Killer customs! Drool-worthy.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Van-tastic!*


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys!

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Whoa dude! Ad-VAN-tage Wes! Awesomely gnarly rides!!! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang it Wes!!!! You have got the two tone thing down, man!!!!!!!! Awesome batch of vans, and by the way, I'll never get tired of them!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

"I'll never get tired of them!!!" Same here!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, Keep on posting!!! Hobby talk is like a magazine, I just keep going back, looking through the pages!!! Great work on all, that Snap-On is a cool sponsor!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Rolls said:


> What 'nuther said! Killer customs! Drool-worthy.


What Rolls said.....lovin' the vans!!

BZ


----------



## WesJY

I'm BACCKKKK.. Enjoy!!


































Lamborghini Murcielago and Revention - both are resin made by someone I got from ebay. Thanks to Kiwidave for the wheels/hubs/inserts. They look good with it. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

And of course more rat rods.. FYI - bad dawg slots (bruce) made those resin bodies for me.



































Wes


----------



## Rolls

Dang, Wes! Those are absolute gems!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ain't that some stuff!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good Wes, real good...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

All are great - The one with the skull on the side is simple & coool!


----------



## kiwidave

You are king of the rats!!! The Lambos are a great looking body! Very cool. My pleasure with the wheels Wes. They look great on those cars. The blacked out inserts is an awesome idea. Really like that look!!


----------



## resinmonger

Dang Wes, you just keep hitting home runs like some force of nature!!! Sweet cars, dude! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat: :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078

How do you keep hitting them out of the park??? Amazing bunch Wes!!! I like the 2 tone Rat Fink the most, but they're all superb!!! (even the Lambos!!) :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Ya know what would be cool Wes?....*

A family photo of Rats and/or Vans. Something like a car dealership .... I can see it now.... *VanRodent's Auto Sales*. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Wow, amazing amount of great rides, you've got the van thing down . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Rat Fink...................medium slime green paint.............Roth-a-rific!!!!!*

Wes,

I just want to let you know that your Lamborghini Murcielago and Revention cars with those inserts are Slick as all get out. Very nicely done my friend!!!!!

Now your Rats are Cool in thier own right. Each one of them is just as Sweet as the next. 

Bob...paint on Dude...zilla


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys for kind words.. i ll have some coming soon. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

here's more!!! Enjoy!



























One Bad Bird Drag Car coming up.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

I have always wanted to make a tyco Superbird Drag Car - I am happy with it. What I did was 2 tone colors, header, pipes glued to 4 gear chassis - i finally got that 4gear back alive and runs fast! all oiled up, cleaned etc.. , added small white post with screws to hold the body , had to cut a little to get the pipes to fit on it nicely.. added wheelie bar, parachute.. tell me what you guys think? 


































Wes


----------



## joegri

wow man looks like wes is goin a racin !! nice job on the van/ trailer combo.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!! That super bird kicks @$$ big time!!! Three cheers for the red, white and blue!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Wes the Superbird is outstanding!!! Lowered,paint,decals, that cool header trick! It all works! The Ideal Charger/Van combo is also very cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking customs Wes, all of em!!! Matching combo colors do the trick!!! The Pro Mod Bird turned out real good!!! Nice trick with the headers as KD mentioned. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM
P.S. The boys got your order for a bird house, should be ready in a week, give or take 90 days...


----------



## Rolls

Whoa! Detail. Colors. Speechless.


----------



## resinmonger

First, Wes is rolling out Barret Jackson material and then he hammers us with One Bad Bird! Great looking cars as usual, Wes! The bird mod is outrageously cool - awesomenarious even! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Good Stuff Wes... Crank'n out the usual *Top Shelf* goodies. WTG :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I fought the law but, the law one...*

Westoration at its best! Holly Molly that is a Sweet Super Bird 4 gear slot Dragster.....Vroooooooooooooooooooooooooooom!! The detail you put into it shows and makes it one tough cookie baby...Yeah!

Oh I love your Red trailered combo and the van slash Charger combo as well. The Police Model A is another great concept car...love it!

Bob...Breakin' the Law, Breakin' the Law...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys!! I am working on 2 projects right now. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow!!! Only 2??? Everything OK??? RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wow!!! Only 2??? Everything OK??? RM


LMAO! well really i have at least 15 on my workbench ... happy now?? LOL!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*LOL...............You had Hill worried there for a second Wes*



WesJY said:


> LMAO! well really i have at least 15 on my workbench ... happy now?? LOL!
> 
> Wes


oH Man........Hooked on slot cars because, slot cars are hooked on me!!

Bob...One Hundred Billion Slot Cars (Buhahahahahaahahahahahaha)...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy

Now that one bad bird. Great job . I like it a lot. lendell


----------



## XracerHO

Trailer Combos are great & the Hemi Superbird is Fantastic, looks great on a 4 gear with the huge hood ornament!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

WesJY said:


> I have always wanted to make a tyco Superbird Drag Car - I am happy with it. What I did was 2 tone colors, header, pipes glued to 4 gear chassis - i finally got that 4gear back alive and runs fast! all oiled up, cleaned etc.. , added small white post with screws to hold the body , had to cut a little to get the pipes to fit on it nicely.. added wheelie bar, parachute.. tell me what you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wes


Wes, Looks great! Are those tires and wheels off a DC? If so, have you run her and how did she do? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

RR - yeah they are from diecast (masito) - the tires are rubbery and it does spin ok.. i used afx wheels and tested it they run better of course. they look good thats all. thanks.

Wes


----------



## WesJY

*Plymouth Rat Rod (badman)*

Here is the '48 plymouth - i wanted to make it look old like a rat rod , "badman" is all i can find to match it with rat rod style, red painted windows, red/white painted wheels (AW), rear dual pipes added and painted the body in flat black with all handpainted headlights, taillights, etc. Enjoy!


































Wes


----------



## Rolls

Sweet, Wes! Especially love that rear 3/4 view. Great detail.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wes!!! I ain't letting you try and pass of a good looking Chevy Rat Rod truck off as a Plymouth!!!  The Plymouth must be behind the Chevy, they usually are... You know what looks good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

*These white walls do the trick for sure!!*

Wes you just made a neat old school Rat Rod panel truck.....Far Out!

Bob...great grill & red rim detail...zillla


----------



## kiwidave

Wow that's low!!! That's a good thing! Very cool panel van Wes!


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Wow that's low!!! That's a good thing! Very cool panel van Wes!


yeah LOL! and it runs fine!! only problem is i gotta slow down on curves! LOL!

Thanks guys !

Wes


----------



## tjd241

Thank-You Wes... :thumbsup:.... Always a blast to scroll this thread.


----------



## XracerHO

Great Panel !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

That truck is Bad A** Wes!


----------



## win43

Love the TRUCK Wes :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That panel came out awesome Wes!!!! B...Z said it right; them whitewalls are right at home!! Low riders rock!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wes!!! I ain't letting you try and pass of a good looking Chevy Rat Rod truck off as a Plymouth!!!  The Plymouth must be behind the Chevy, they usually are... You know what looks good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


LOL!! at least I tried!! thanks guys !

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Here is plymouth fury - Christine (it was a pain in the butt to do this body) , one is challenger concept converted to superbird like but i dont like it - looks too long.. and last is cool dodge ram truck (burned orange / black paint with custom wheels) . Enjoy!


























Wes


----------



## videojimmy

another amazing collection Wes!


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls

Cool trio, Wes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Very nice looking three-some you have there. Love that Plymouth.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool cars and a real cool truck!!! I like that burnt orange...RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool cars and a real cool truck!!! I like that burnt orange...RM


Thanks. i am reworking on christine again. i am not happy with it. 

P.S. that burnt orange truck will be mailed to Jerry aka win43 for XMAS exchange. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Thanks. i am reworking on christine again. i am not happy with it.
> 
> P.S. that burnt orange truck will be mailed to Jerry aka win43 for XMAS exchange.
> 
> Wes


I love Christine. yEAH you Gotta love it or rework it. Been there. I know you will make it the way you want it to look.  Who doesn't love a possesed car anyways? Your build is giving me Christine Flashbacks. What a great, great, great movie. :woohoo:

Your Orange Dodge Pick-em-up is HOT! The pipes realy add to it and love the black hood too.

Wes your Challenger Bird looks Great to me. If anything it looks to short in back than to long as those original Birds were big bodied cars baby.

Bob...need to see the movei "Christine" again soon...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Now i am done with christine. i re did the silver paint on side , change wheels to chrome and some touch ups. its a little better than what i had before. kind of. what do you guys think? 










Wes


----------



## tjd241

*ok... NOW walk away...*

That's it Wes... You hit it on the head with those changes. Real nice job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Interesting trio Wes!! Something just doesn't translate with the Challenger / Daytona conversion. I think Bob is right, it needs more tail. The pick up looks sweet in Burnt Orange!!!! And the redo of Christine is perfect... If the radio starts playing on it's own, TAKE COVER!!!!! :lol:


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing trio, Wes! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Yep,

Those rims look way better and the touch up on the trim is making me feel it even more now.....Christine!!!!!!!!!

Bob...now all you need is a flaming Camaro...zilla


----------



## cwbam

I'm new to this thread. WOW!!!!!

Mopar , Mystery Machine , Mario
more more more !!
& christine


----------



## WesJY

cwbam said:


> I'm new to this thread. WOW!!!!!
> 
> Mopar , Mystery Machine , Mario
> more more more !!
> & christine


Thanks!
Wes


----------



## WesJY

Man.. I havent built anything in a while but found time to do this tyco dump truck into a truck. I never did it so i dont know if i like it or not. i was gonna use coca-cola decals on it but decided to go with champion decal. I used the side pipes and panel from hot wheels. enjoy..



















Merry Christmas!

Wes


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Wes
I love how the truck turned out! :thumbsup: That would make a great addition to my layout. 

Larry


----------



## bobhch

*We are the Champions my friend... *SING IT**

Wes,

I love it too as it turned out Great with the red cab and Champion decals on the box!

The sTaCkS & rear paint detail you did made this whole package look real fine. This thing has lots of Character to it so, I say to you....you better start liking it bud. lol

Bob...plus it's red...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like red trucks!!! Champion looks good on the sides, like what you done to her!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Very slick Wes!


----------



## Rolls

Looks great, Wes! Very stout!


----------



## Super Coupe

I like it.The truck describes itself. Awesome,keep'em comin'


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Any truck is a good thing in my book, great looking whip there!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Truck!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotrod65

Lookin good!


----------



## WesJY

OK - here is my new custom hot rod. I was trying to re make the one that bill hall did his bad a$$ hot road coupe. i know its not the same but almost.. i just loved bill hall's hot rod car so much that i had to do it! 

The afx body was in bad shape i didnt think i couldnt saved it. two posts were crushed, rear wheel wells were shaved, front end were warped so i did alot of cutting , dremeling, and painted in metallic green with slotrod65 flame decals on sides, handpainted grill, added crystal on headlights, pipes , etc.. it is sitting on one of those baja tyco chassis. what you guys think? 

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 


















Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'm no hot rodder, but I know _COOL_ when I see it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi Wes :wave:
Thats one sweet lookin rod!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pretty dang slick!!! I'm guessing it's the Tyco version, jus gussin mind ya??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice job on the truck Wes. That hot Rod is awesome!!! Chopped and channeled perfect. Excellent motor choice! Bill's gonna love it! Not just because it's green either!!!!


----------



## pshoe64

OOOHHHHH! I like the lime, the flames, too cool!
and LOW:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked cool Wes!!! Lots of lime greens floating around here!!! Still looking for a key lime pie...  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotrod65

I dig it!


----------



## Rolls

Cool, cool, cool.


----------



## WesJY

Randy - the chassis is from tyco hopper cars. 

Thanks guys. it was fun building it.

Wes


----------



## slotto

*Wow*

Nice Hot Rod Wes. Love the color!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hi Carumba!

Wow Wes that looks bitchen! I love the five window in green with injection. I'm sooo envious I wish I would have gone green on the coupe too!


----------



## bobhch

*This has that NeAt-O affect!!*

Wes,

When I saw this Hot Rod the first thing that came to my head was AMAZING!



















The hard work you put into this one sure paid off as this is one slot car that is fun to look at and bet just as fun to race.

Bob...nice car bud...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thanks man.. it was a fun build. Now working on other one. 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing Hot Rod & great use of a hopper chassis!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Here is a tyco ford willy - i did alot to this body. i cut the posts to make the top lower, dremeled front end , lots of sanding on front hood, added cover on rear wheels well, painted red windows, painted the body in black with slotrod65 red flames decals. it is sitting on afx 4 gear blue/green wire armature chassis with red painted wheels with whitewalls and it screams on my tyco track - it looks sooooo cool racing it - i am gonna try and put it on video. i never done this so different. yeah i stole randy's idea about the rear wheel cover - dont get mad at me LOL! what do you guys think? Enjoy..


































Merry Christmas!
Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wes that is frikkin awesome! The red wheels & white walls are set off perfectly with the flames. I love that it is eye-grabbing but not over the top - just way, way cool.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work, really like low stance & rear well covers!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Dont worry about it Wes...all's fair!

I may steal that rolled back look on the hood point for mine!

Great styling!


----------



## WesJY

Bill Hall said:


> Dont worry about it Wes...all's fair!
> 
> I may steal that rolled back look on the hood point for mine!
> 
> Great styling!


HAHA.. i was trying to make it look like old plymouth but no.. can't wait to see yours!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Wow Wes, your on a roll! Great looking Ford! Love the changes!


----------



## tjd241

*... yer safe Wes...*

... with these 2 you're definitly on the nice-list. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking cool, very cool!!! Credit cards make great skirts. I'm always glad and honored to see someone use an idea from the shop...RM
P.S. And a big ol' Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## win43

Those are some AMAZIN' Hot Rods :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Powered up....zoom, zoom baby!!*

Wes,

The red scallops on this black chopped Rod look like this thing came right from the 40s with all the other Westoration Custom touches you have added! 

Can just imagine how this thing must look zipping around you track.

Bob...just one more lap...zilla


----------



## WesJY

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM HEMI43 SHOP!!!!

Wes :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That sled looks great Wes!! Ditto on the scallops/ wheel combo, and the skirts! Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Merry Xmas Wes!


----------



## videojimmy

another impressive display! Great stuff!


----------



## slotto

I dig that tail dragger. there's somethin' special 'bout hidden rear wheels.


----------



## yankee_3b

Great stuff Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## 706hemi

great work as always wes, keep em' coming in 2011 happy new year and take it easy, tony


----------



## WesJY

Hi guys! Hope you all had a awesome new year! I got some done. Tell me what you guys think. Enjoy!










































Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow what a great looking bunch!!! Hard to pick a favorite flavor out of them... The red one is my #2 pick... The RatFink version has got to be the one!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> I got "some" done.


That's funny!!! Don't know if I could stand seeing a "lot" at one time!!! Great looking batch of car Wes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Gotta go with the flamer's... RM


----------



## bobhch

*Couper Duper RAT RODS.................*

All 5 are my favorite.............They all Rock!

Awesum Coupes done up in Some Far Out & Groovy colors with some of the best Decals the World has to offer :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...LOOK-ing at these again...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Sweet fleet, Wes! Love 'em!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*That's some fine work Wes... x5*

What a great group. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

I Love Hot Rods. The red one is my fav.
nice collection Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

#1=:thumbsup:
#2-:thumbsup:
#3=:thumbsup:
#4=:thumbsup:
#5=:thumbsup:
To sum it all up,They look GREAT.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Jeeeez!!!!!!!!

Where on earth do you get those bodies!!!!

I think the green is my fav but they are all cooooooooooool


----------



## kiwidave

Your a machine!! Very cool Wes!


----------



## pshoe64

TOO KEWL! Love the chop and the engine. Looks just right! Are you casting these?

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys for kind words.. I just finish 2 for now.. Enjoy!


















Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo!!! Very smooth builds...I likes that rusty orange, those 20's fill the wells nicely!!! Noticed that engine swap too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good looking wheel combo on the RF :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Pure awesomeness Wes!!! Anything with RF on it has to be cool!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

great work, as per the norm... LOVE the rat fink!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome collection of Hot Rods, Wes, and really like all the work on the RF Merc. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*Long live the Rat...*

Two more Top Notch builds & they are Super Cool indeed!!

Bob...Yes Indeedy...zilla


----------



## slotto

WesJY said:


>


Holy Cheese Wes! Nice one!


----------



## pshoe64

Incredible stuff Wes! Do have an assembly line going? I think you've put up more Mercs than FOMOCO did last year!

-Paul


----------



## Rolls

Love those two, Wes. Small photos, though??? Those beauts deserve bigger pics. They are beautiful, man!! That Rat Fink popped my eyes outta their sockets.


----------



## tjd241

Great 2-tone Wes. Colors look great against eachother and the wheels set them off nicely a step beond that ..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Wes !! are you by any chance "channeling " Ed " Big Daddy " Roth ?
:thumbsup:That Merc & Hot Rod deuce coupe kick @$$ !!



Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner

Drooling................................:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## satellite1

Wes, great runner


----------



## kiwidave

The Merc is way cool with those wheels.


----------



## win43

WOW What a cool MERC.

I love all the Hot Rods but my favorite is the blue with flames.


----------



## WesJY

I'm back.. I got mario brothers go karts all done for my son. My son Toby and his friends are gonna race them tonite! I know they wont look pretty any more. Man For those who know Mario Brothers GoKarts - Daisy, Wario , Yoshi and Waligiui are very hard to find - took me 4 months searching on line, ebay and finally found them. Now its completed! No more!! Whew. And I finished two more tjet batman car - i converted it to fit on tyco chassis, cut top off (sorry batman and robin) and added the glass part on top (nice and low) - they are fun to race. Enjoy!


































Wes


----------



## coach61

Nice work Wes.. you've been a busy boy...need to get a pic of the kids faces when they see those Mario Karts..


----------



## WesJY

coach61 said:


> Nice work Wes.. you've been a busy boy...need to get a pic of the kids faces when they see those Mario Karts..


oh yeah i ll use my camcorder this time. 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Love the sparkly paint.. what kind do you use?


----------



## WesJY

plymouth71 said:


> Love the sparkly paint.. what kind do you use?


I used testors one coat lacquer spray cans. 

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

Those Batman coupes look GREAT. Your son and his friends should have a blast running those Mario Karts. Way to go. >Tom<


----------



## pshoe64

Wes[/QUOTE]

Wes,

What did the window/roof come from on the red Batmobile? I really like the lines and profile of the design.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

pshoe64 said:


> Wes


Wes,

What did the window/roof come from on the red Batmobile? I really like the lines and profile of the design.

-Paul[/QUOTE]

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk170/hemi43/DSCF0728.jpg

silver one - the glass was from JL viper body , red one i redid it i didnt like the color on it so i painted it metallic blue the glass was from JL buick (cut half) and red metallic car i have no idea where it came from it was from a nascar body cuz of net on driver side window. 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great job on all the Mario Karts & Batmobiles. Going to be a lot of fun racing with the Karts. ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Wow you have been busy! Cool stuff Wes!


----------



## WesJY

Aww man.. I had my camcorder ready and all of sudden it didnt work!!!!! its almost brand new ! been struggling with it and gave up. man my son and his friends had a blast! i am surprised none of mario go karts didnt break so i know i did good job. hee hee. it was nice seeing them having fun with them. 

thanks guys for kind words.. 

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Woulda loved to see it, but I can tell it was hoot from here. Great work, Wes!!


----------



## bobhch

*Looking at all this Great painted up fun...*

Wes,

I can't stop Looking at all these Sweet Mario Carts!! 

Well glad the kid-os had as much fun driving them as they look. You are a good man Charlie Brown.

Our kids are playing New Super Mario Bros as we speak.
Well they play it all the time so, the odds were good that they would be playing. :hat: LOL :hat:

Your Westoration Bat cars are very kewl! They do look like alot of fun to race. 

I always look forward to seeing what Westorations you will put up next. You dah man...man.

Bob...sparkle on...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great work with the karts Wes!!! Yea, I'm sure "all" the kids had fun, big and little!!! RM


----------



## win43

WOWSERS on the Mario Karts 

.....And ya gotta love the Batmobiles ...... :woohoo:

GREAT stuff!!!!!


----------



## WesJY

I finally got it done. I always wanted a dodge ram truck with 4x4 chassis!! i used a tyco narrow chassis - see the picture you will see what i did with it. it runs real strong! and I made a go kart - tell me what you think on both. I wanted to say thanks to Randy (hilltop) for helping me out on go karts. Thanks man!


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Some clever chassis building there Wes! The Go kart is cool. The driver is a perfect size and love the Hot pipe sticking out the back!


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah Wes!

We need the lowdown on how you put the cart together.


----------



## XracerHO

Great four wheel drive Tyco chassis & one cool Go Kart with matching tires! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Some great lookers Wes! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Aw man, that pick up looks sweet!!! 4WD and all!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That cart is wicked too, :thumbsup::thumbsup: but I keep going back to the truck!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Kool Kart Wes!!! I like that Dodge 4X4, may have to try that!!! Very cool...RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Both the truck and the Kart look Great.Nice builds. 
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

*Cool, cool, cool......COOL!!!!!!!!!*

Wes,

You are now a 4 x 4 Guru man...digging that Big Time!

Your Go Cart is one sweet slot cart. Oh man!!!! :thumbsup:

Bob...go cart go...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Pretty clever engineering, there, Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The 4x4 is awsome. What an idea.

The kart is amazing. We need you to put a whole line of them out for us all to have!!! Get working on that!!!


----------



## win43

GREAT PICK-UP:thumbsup::thumbsup:

That CART is WAY over the top.


----------



## videojimmy

Way Cool!


----------



## 706hemi

awesome work as always wes, nice bit of engineering work on the 4x4, tke it easy


----------



## WesJY

it's been a while since i post it. so here are some go karts that I have been working on. 


























Will have more coming. 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Love these Karts. They must look great racing around a track!!


----------



## WesJY

Thanks Kiwi. Yeah they are alot of fun to race on my tracks. My son loves racing Mario Brother Go Karts and now this Go Karts Racing.. I got more here. Enjoy!


































































Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy cow, that's a bunch of go carts!!! You have a good thing going there Wes!! For some reason, I can see a short oval with a ton of criss cross tracks in the mix to run those on. A track marshall's nightmare, but a ton of weaving fun!!


----------



## Rolls

Damn clever! Beautifully executed, too!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW!!! Go Karts are cooooooooool!!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Wes, GREAT Karts & would make a fun stock racing class. Where are getting the driver figures? Will be stocking up on the Tyco Ferrari bodies they are becoming scarce. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*1,2,3...............go!!!!*

Wes you are a Kart A-Holic Dude!! Great idea and they look Super Fun just sitting still. Bet they look real Awesum running around your track.

This would make for a real cool video of slot car Karts running around your track! zOOoom and zip baby!

Bob...Kart-a-Rific...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Fun stuff Wes...*

These WOULD make a real fun class for racing. Be cool to see one get done with a Ratfink head. :hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking karts if I do say so Wes!!! Great looking colors and paint work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: These would be good on a small track, take the traction magnets out for even more fun!!! RM


----------



## slotto

WOW! I love those carts!


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Good looking karts if I do say so Wes!!! Great looking colors and paint work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: These would be good on a small track, take the traction magnets out for even more fun!!! RM


Yeah! thats what we did. it was a blast racing them. i will have to try and borrow someone's camcorder. mine broke. 

Thanks guys!
Wes


----------



## RiderZ

I see these are on ebay now.Heres your chance to get'em!


----------



## WesJY

BOBZILLA!!! Here are two HONDAS!!! Gotta have a general lee theme!! I just realized that i do not even own a marcheon chassis.. 


















And....O-Goes-HO (I bought them from Tom Stumpf last sunday at the Aberdeen Show)..Enjoy!


































More coming..


----------



## WesJY

Here are two 2007 dodge chargers from Hot Wheels color shifters - made my own mountings to make them fit on tyco wide pan chassis. And of course I never get tired of General LEE!!!! LOL!.. Enjoy..


















Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Why am I still up...*

Wes,

It's late and I need to go to bed. I check Customs AND WOW!

Those Elements came out Fantastic. I love the O1 Theme you have going!!

The Chargers would make any Mopar Nut like yourself go Woaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

I am digging your red with black skull version and the black/red trim with white flamed skull O-GOES cars. Great color and attitude Dude.

Rat Fink.....YEAH!

Bob...hello pillow...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool collection Wes!!! Love that General Lee Mercury!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boy oh boy Wes you work fast!!!!

Very nice work dude and unfortunately I am in the same boat as far as the chassis for the Elements. I never had any of these ever 

But they sure came out freaking sweet!!!!!! maybe just glue some wheels under them?lol


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's becoming more and more obvious... Handy Andy crawled into that box from Bob... Drives an Element...Zilla and is now working for you... :tongue: 

Great bunch O' cars Wes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

oooooh, like the red sled, love the black one!


----------



## Bill Hall

Hard at it.

Another great grouping Wes. You always cover the spread!


----------



## Rolls

Wow, Wes!! That's one high quality bunch you turned out! Those Elements sparkle real nice, and the Gen'l Lee's are beauts, too. I think you pulled off something special with that black Merc, though... really cool.


----------



## tomhocars

Wes,you sure don''t waste time.I only sold you the O-GOES-HO cars on Sunday.Great job.Quick work. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## joegri

rolls said it. i,m diggin the metal flake blue on the eliment and that black merc really reminds me of a car that my big brother used to bomb around in maybe 1964 or so. i can still see it now in my memory.nice job all of em.


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
More good lookers! Now I know what chassis the Element needs, thanks! 
:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

Slotcarman12078 - JOE "The LED Guru"!!! He is the MAN!! He did all those cars for me and my son Toby. We enjoyed racing them with lights out! He put all flashing LED's on all those cars and Toby loves the van that he did - he put headlights, tailights and rooflights all same time and lots of fun to race them! THANKS JOE!!!!!!! Please click on the picture - it's a video that will show the flashing LED's on the cars. So COOL!












Wes


----------



## Rolls

Rolls said:


> Wow, Wes!! That's one high quality bunch you turned out! Those Elements sparkle real nice, and the Gen'l Lee's are beauts, too. I think you pulled off something special with that black Merc, though... really cool.


I keep coming back to the black Merc... There is something about it which defies (i.e. "resists") orthodox or common conventions and practices, thereby making the whole of the creation unique and special.

Yeah, I just had to say it.


----------



## WesJY

Rolls said:


> I keep coming back to the black Merc... There is something about it which defies (i.e. "resists") orthodox or common conventions and practices, thereby making the whole of the creation unique and special.
> 
> Yeah, I just had to say it.


Thanks Rolls! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, now I wish I could have shot a better video... Due to the chassis types used, I couldn't have done the video after I got them mounted. I hope you and Toby have a blast running them Wes!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joe you out did yourself on that group!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really cool as heck!!!!!! I want some now!!!


----------



## WesJY

******** Racing Track!!!!*

Check out our "******* RACING TRACK" pictures. My son and I set it up. It got maybe 6 different colors tracks there and I put large cardboard against the wall to make the table bigger.. and it works.. so thats all it matters right?? My son is 6 yrs old and we are having a blast racing all different kinds of cars, semi trucks with trailers and turbo trains. 

Total Budget for tracks and cardboard = $0
All tracks were free thru trades - Priceless

Enjoy... 
Wes


----------



## WesJY

I bought this cobra body from Randy and I stepped on it by accident and broke the glass, front bumper and the bar. So I added the glass from other car, driver's head (that looks like me!! i got it from bobzilla), side pipes from tyco willy body and dremeled the front end to get it to fit on tyco narrow chassis. Yeah TYCO POWER!! ARRGGGHH!!! Lol.. 

I am having fun with it.. 

Wes


















Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

That cobra is awesome!!! And I agree, that driver does look like you!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhh, Good times with the kids!!!
Ouch on the Cobra foot stomper, but a good save. Those Homies are some cool dudes...RM


----------



## win43

Nice save on the Cobra :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Cool driver & nice save on the Cobra conversion to Tyco. ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Wes, 
Great save, definitely see some influence there from another board member.  Dave


----------



## bobhch

Hey look it's the Cobra Kid............neat track layout. Wish Fletcher an I could just walk across the streat and race with yah.

Bob...Get your Cobra face on...zilla


----------



## WesJY

*New Shop!!!*

I finally got it done. I didnt like my old one so I sold it and got myself a new shop. What do you think guys? 


























































Wes


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

AWESOME new shop, Wes, really like the detail & parking lot out front plus those wild candy flame paint jobs! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool new shop Wes all landscaped out!!! Love the Mountain Dew machine!!! Guess you stay busy working on Dodge's, need more room... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Verrrry cooool dude!

Do you work on Plymouths too? There seems to be a little bit of a back up on '69 Dodges - lol!


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome work Wes. Very impressive!


----------



## Rolls

Wow, Wes. Killer!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Business is booming!!! That chrome blue flamed Charger and that open hood super detailed Charger are wicked!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Shop looks AWESOME!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

Absolutely proof positive that you can never have too many Chargers! Especially ones that look that good! A most awesome shop, really cool new digs:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
Perfect! MOPAR heaven.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys!! I will have more pictures coming.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

MOPAR HEAVEN!!!! 


































GO KARTS DAY!!! Workers are off that day to have some FUNNNN..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Those Karts are cool -Wes. And I think I saw them a while back in one of your threads ? And btw- I too have a couple of X-Cop Car tyco bodies, here's a pic of one of mine thats being set-up as a Dirttracker...
















The BIG Mopar is fitted to a U-Turn chassis btw...and man does that LWB car drift well in the corners when equipped with Super Tires.
PS- I also have the Red/White Firechief version as well, but it's been re-painted all red and is set-up much like my X-Cop Version above.


----------



## WesJY

Ralph - Yeah i did see that cop car.. Like I said looks like you are having lots lots of fun with them. Check out my old ford dirt cars below..:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY

I forgot to include one dark pink charger #7 - it was made by plymouth71 (i bought it from him thru ebay last year I think). 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Poor Chevy........ LOL!











Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Considering the age of the "57" to the ratio of Dodge's/Plymouth's in the shop, on the rack, being working on, etc. That ain't bad!!!  RM
P.S. Thanks for the pics...cool shop...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

OMG- Wes !....you have Some Collection there ! Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now we know where all the Mopars hang out!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Between you and RR, you've got a monopoly on them!!  That van is my favorite of the bunch, but it's special!!


----------



## bobhch

*Look at all of this....*

Go KaRT Day...............Love that idea! :thumbsup:

Nice batch of Nascar 43s & Earnhardt cars....and the police are in full force too! 
I see that Police van had a little gunshot action. Hope nobody got hurt.

WOW! Those slots and steelies really bring your Chargers to life!

Bob...Fantastic New shop & pictures...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


>


Is this not a great picture, I ask you??? RM


----------



## plymouth71

Aw... I miss that pink Charger! Dibs if you ever sell it! LoL


----------



## slotto

Dude, your go-carts are so cool!


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice car collection & like the landscaped entrance way to the garage with the sky background. ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

I meant to ask. How did the car (Pink Charger) do as a Racer?


----------



## WesJY

plymouth71 said:


> I meant to ask. How did the car (Pink Charger) do as a Racer?


fast!!! front and rear bumper broke off!! 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Sweet !*



WesJY said:


> Wes


Hey Wes, you got some awesome Vicky's there yourself- Too Cool ! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Good to hear. Not surprising tho, that air cleaner sucks in Massive amounts of Atmosphere!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WesJY said:


> Wes


This one reminds me of a dream Sparky had one night...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wes your lacking Buicks!!!!

Although the #2 and #3 buicks are awsome. I have them too naturally lol!!


----------



## WesJY

WOW! I havent posted anything since May.. Umm nothing special here.. all were from hot wheels color shifters (all bodies were painted by me) except 2 audi's (hot wheels speed machines) all bodies are plastic and mounted on tyco chassis with mountings. I made some for my son to play with. 

I am not done with that orange plymouth car yet. 

Enjoy!! 


























Hopefully I will have some done before I get my surgery on my right hand (carpool tunnel). 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see your shop back in the spot light Wes!! Nice bunch of cars!! Them Deoras look wild, and that orange Plymouth kicks butt!!! Look at the reflection on the roof!!!  WOW!

P.S. Good luck with your surgery!! Give it plenty of time to heal. If you rush it like I did, it'll take a lot longer.. NO heavy lifting, even if it means 10 extra trips to bring in the groceries!! :freak:


----------



## WesJY

SCM - I will have the surgery on aug 30th. I wont be doing anything for a while!! Thanks Wes


----------



## kiwidave

All the best for your surgery Wes! Some great looking cars there. The orange Plymouth is mean!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking cars! :thumbsup: Good lucky with the surgery & a speed recovery. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking stuff Wes!!! The Tyco chassis seems to fit that Deora pretty good...Hope the surgery goes well...RM


----------



## slotto

Love the orange beast and the Audi. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## bobhch

slotto said:


> Love the orange beast and the Audi. Good luck with the surgery.


No Doubt...that engine is Super-tackle-u-lar with a smooth -n- glossy paint.

Deora here, Deora there...Deora Everywhere! Nice stuff getting pumped out of the Westoration Nation!

Don't worry Dude your surgery will go sMOOth ...just take it Easy!

Bob...put your hand in the hand of the Man from Galilee...zilla


----------



## WesJY

I'm back... Here are some I got done. 

Ford Willy Drag Truck - tyco/mattel body sitting on aw chassis.
Ford Willy - tyco body painted in 2 tones, pinstripes, #43 , etc..
Tyco Semi Truck (painted trailer with 'hemi")
Tyco Dumpster truck - added hotwheels trailer to it.
AW 4 gear cuda - chopped it off on bottom to make it look right - not done yet. 
Ideal dodge truck 
hot wheels deora 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Wes!!! Dang it, I knew I should have kept that ugly Graffitti Cuda body, a little paint works wonders!!! RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Wes, I really love that paint job on the 1940 FORD Coupe 








And the 1940 FORD Pick-up Drag Truck is pretty sweet too !

PS- please don't call a Ford a Willys anymore  It's as bad as calling a Chevy a Ford, but I know you're a Mopar Guy, so maybe I should just post some pix of my old Nash Polara


----------



## slotcarman12078

They all look great, Wes!!!! The cuda looks great slammed and green!! And love that Dodge pick up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great bunch of customs you have there.Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing the pix.
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

Love the Cuda, Dodge truck and the Deora. Keep it up!!!


----------



## TGM2054

Hey so I'm not the only one to have that idea with one of those goofy painted 4 gearshttp://


----------



## 706hemi

hey wes, nice group of cars, that cuda pro mod is off the hook! take it easy


----------



## XracerHO

They, all look great, Wes!!!! Nice work on the Cuda & really like the Hemi transport. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

TGM2054 said:


> http://


Looking good there TGM, looks like somebody else is getting on the wild side, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty vintage scheme on that fody Wes.

Gashing the Cuda made a huge difference. You nailed the stance!

Where can I get one of those Willys drag trucks?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*William HALL !*



Bill Hall said:


> Nifty vintage scheme on that fody Wes.
> 
> Gashing the Cuda made a huge difference. You nailed the stance!
> *
> Where can I get one of those Willys drag trucks?*


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
BILL ! That 40 Ford Drag Truck is a Tyco(from around 10 yrs ago), made for a 440 narrow chassis....as IF you didn't know


----------



## Bill Hall

Not "what"?

"where"?!

Shhhhhhhh! I'm trying to troll helplessly


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Here ya go Billy Hall*



Bill Hall said:


> Not "what"?
> 
> "where"?!
> 
> Shhhhhhhh! I'm trying to troll helplessly


_______________________________________________
Ummmm....Lucky Bob's appears to have a complete Car(Truck) for sale, for $21.00- Tyco '40 Ford Drag Truck Item # 15056B


----------



## bobhch

*oPeN 7 days a week & 24 hours a day...go, go, go!!*

Wes,

Man that Sub Lime Cuda looks Awesum with the drop job, paint and skull work you did!!

Your HEMI truck is Outa Sight!! 
You picked the right colors too as, Panther Pink may not have pulled off such a nice trailer / cab package.

The 43 car has that nostalgic multiple color race theme to it!! :woohoo:
Who wouldn't want to jump in that and race it...Vroooooom Baby!

Lots of Sweet rims choices to see here too. That Deora in black with the orange windows and custom painted boards is Old School all the way...love it!! :thumbsup:

Blue by you.....Super Cool drag truck!! Skulls Rule...what no Iron Crosses? lol

Your pair of Silver trucks are Smooth. You must be running low on decals hahahhahahahahahaha.:jest: They look Great!! 

Bob...nice indoor and outdoor shop pics Bud...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys.. Will have more coming.

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Thanks guys.. Will have more coming.
> 
> Wes


I don't see anything 

Bob...pine wood derby car making you are...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> I don't see anything
> 
> Bob...pine wood derby car making you are...zilla


LOL!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

here are some cars I got done so far... 

Green cuda drag - i got the post installed but i need to adjust the height - its so low!!! 
Red cuda - it was from those ugly 4 gear body same as green cuda drag car..
all rat rods - bodies was made by part pigs resin cast - Thanks Pig!
Last is orange porsche - body was made by bruce gavins - RIP.

Enjoy!
Wes


----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice looking batch Wes!!! Glad to see you're back at it again!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Mopars gone wild...............Vroom, Vroom Baby!!*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah it's Attack of the Rat Rods....Very Cool sKUllz!!
Skull decals and white Skulls in front of the motors too....Yeah 

I'm digging the colors on your two Cuda slot cars and the light blue and white HEMI!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Big Motors + Big Loud Pipes = Big Power...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking cars, partial to the Cudas & Hemi. ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

nice Wes where on earth do you get the nice mopar decals?


----------



## WesJY

plymouth71 said:


> nice Wes where on earth do you get the nice mopar decals?


Most of them are from Patto's Decals. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
Another great looking batch of MOPARS and friends! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## WesJY

Here are 2 cars I did so far.. Enjoy..



















Wes


----------



## TBI

Who you gonna call? Gulfbusters! 

Nice work Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that's some serious detail painting!!! Sweet job, Wes!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very nice, Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Hey Wes, RRR has some awesome GT40 headlight decals!

BTW Very Nice work as always!


----------



## onefastmustang

Those are some really nice cars and i love that green cuda.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Love those Hot Rods Wes!


----------



## Rolls

Looking good, Wes! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool. Great detailing.


----------



## tjd241

Great old Coach fleet Wes... Nice work on all of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Ghost Busters & #98 Gulf. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ya usually post 5 or 6 beauties at a time, now only 2, what's up with that, lol??? Good looking detailed stuff bud!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Aaaaaaaah you beat me to building Tony's Ghostbuster Machine.
Love it!!

GT40............Far Out!! One of my favorite Fords of all time.

Bob...lol Randy (only two) :lol: Hahahahahaha ...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys! Will have some more coming soon. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Coke or Pepsi??? and MOPAR POWER!!!! 

Enjoy!











































Wes


----------



## pshoe64

The Cudas are too kewl! I like the Shaker! Aw heck they're all good! They're Cudas!

-Paul


----------



## tjd241

*What Shoe says...*

... and talk about foresight?? Wes.... I can't think of better color choices on all these either. Flat out good stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Nice work Wes. BTW do you buy decals from Pattos? If you do, can you take a pic of a full sheet so I can see what you get for $8? I'd appreciate it


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice looking Cuda's and beverage haulers. Nice work :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

More good looking cool stuff, jus sayn'!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wes you have been busy bud, all looking hot!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

You are the Cuda master!!!!


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> You are the Cuda master!!!!


Oooooooh don't forget the Soda King also!!! 

Bob...Sweet Cudas Dude...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

plymouth71 said:


> Nice work Wes. BTW do you buy decals from Pattos? If you do, can you take a pic of a full sheet so I can see what you get for $8? I'd appreciate it


those are from RRR decals. just fyi - when you go to patto's website and click on HO size decals and it will show the full sheet photo - thats what you get. 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Cool so you get enough to do multiple cars. Awesome


----------



## WesJY

plymouth71 said:


> Cool so you get enough to do multiple cars. Awesome


up to 3 cars per sheet. some of them can do more all depends. 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Cars & Trucks & getting thirsty. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Wes,
thought i might post up some cars in desperate need of some Westoration.
Maybe inspire some new builds???



















If i had this Ramcharger, I wouldn't change a thing, except the oil.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Wes,
> thought i might post up some cars in desperate need of some Westoration.
> Maybe inspire some new builds???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i had this Ramcharger, I wouldn't change a thing, except the oil.


Dude!!! Amazing shots. Wes is gonna have a canary when he see's this!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Let me guess . . . they're "Not for sale!" because the owner is gonna restore them. Yeah right.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ain't that always the case, Doba? Back in my cruising days (late 80's) there was one of those wing cars sitting on blocks in someone's driveway in the south end of Hartford,CT. and that was the story we got from the owner. Such a waste..


----------



## WesJY

Man they look so SAD sitting there - they need a good HOME!!!! SIGH.. I hate when they do that they just let it rot.. they keep saying they will fix it up one day!! dumba$$ people.. they think its valuable the way it is .. NOT!

Sorry .. it makes me MAD!!! 

Wes


----------



## pshoe64

I can so relate! I used to drive by this old house (25+ years ago) on a side road that had DOZENS of old cars in the yard including a 40 Dodge business mans coupe, a 56 Caddy convertible and a 65 Dodge Coronet (with a floor shifter) all still savable at the time. The owner wouldn't even listen to an offer. Literally chased me off his driveway with a gun. Drove by there a couple of weeks ago and I guess the old man passed away. The house was leveled and all the cars are gone. Major bummer. Would have loved to try and restore those Dodges. Lord knows what else was in the yard. Those were the ones that caught my eye and I wasn't able to look at much else. So much automotive history lost to rust...

-Paul


----------



## WesJY

Here are some I got done. they were pain in the arse to make them. I dont know why... it might have something to do with non-mopar cars except one?! 

Enjoy!










































Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Wes...Liking the yellow combo best, but that's jus me...Cool hood attachments, I must say... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Wes are you O.K. I mean these are not TYCO slots? :tongue: lol

That Sublime looks Great with the engine popping out like that and the "M" on the roof!!

Dig your Quick Trip flame ride with the Mooneyes along for the ride...Yeah!

Nice batch of 427s too!

Bob...I'm in a high rise manifold mood now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Another sweet lookin' bunch Wes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Bob, 
TYCO?? What about Wes doing more FORDs than MOPARs? He is in need of some kind of intervention. Maybe a chance for a reality TV show. We'll can all make some money now.  Dave


----------



## 706hemi

hey wes

real nice bunch of fords, gotta go with randy on the yellow, i'm afraid its no use trying to fight it, the blue oval will get you in the end!

take it easy

tony


----------



## XracerHO

Great work, Wes on all the vehicles & always like those large hood ornaments! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

*We'll can all make some money now...Yeah!!*



roadrner said:


> Bob,
> TYCO?? What about Wes doing more FORDs than MOPARs? He is in need of some kind of intervention. Maybe a chance for a reality TV show. We'll can all make some money now.  Dave


intervention...HAHAHA...RALMAO :lol:

I can see the TV show title now..."When Mopar Men Go Bad"

Bob...Bad or Bald (which ever comes first)...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Wes...*

Pump'n out a handful of beauties at a time. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Simply......Beautiful.

I love them, Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda

bobhch said:


> intervention...HAHAHA...RALMAO :lol:
> 
> I can see the TV show title now..."When Mopar Men Go Bad"
> 
> Bob...Bad or Bald (which ever comes first)...zilla


If I wasn`t a Mopar guy I`d probably be into Fords.I`ve always had a soft spot for `67-70 Mustang fastbacks and Torinos.The only nice Ford I ever owned was a brand new 1983 Mustang GT 302/5 spd all black,few options-fun little car.


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> intervention...HAHAHA...RALMAO :lol:
> 
> I can see the TV show title now..."When Mopar Men Go Bad"
> 
> Bob...Bad or Bald (which ever comes first)...zilla


Bob and Roadrunner - LMAO!!! 

Thanks guys for looking. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Here is what I got done so far... Enjoy.


----------



## WesJY

Have a good week!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's like watching drags at ZMax raceway....too many to see at one time!!! But they do look good after checking the replay...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## TGM2054

No wonder I can't find one of those Cudas! You've got'em all! They look nice, that exactly what I wanted to do to one.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Geez Wes!!! I don't know how you do it, but I like it!!! Sweet cudas and vans, and love the rootbeer!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

I am detectoring a theme here, guys.
They all seem to have:

Gnarly Rubber- check:thumbsup:

Nasty Stance- check:thumbsup:

Sweet Colors- check:thumbsup:

Wicked Detail- check:thumbsup:

A Mirror Finish- Check:thumbsup:

It doesnt take a rocket surgeon to figure out
That Wes has SKILLS and that this is one FANTASTIC
collection of slot cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

What a great bunch of great Cars and Vans. Very Cool :wave:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Geez Wes!!! I don't know how you do it, but I like it!!! Sweet cudas and vans, and love the rootbeer!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


4 months .. thats how long it took me. whatever i find time i work on it or not. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## WesJY

THANKS GUYS! of course I got more coming .. but it ll be a while. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 706hemi

hey wes, 

great work as always, drag cars are super sweet!

take it easy


----------



## Bill Hall

Damm Wes!

Thats an amazing collection of hardcore builds. You are a machine!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WesJy productions huh!?!?!

What a group of machines Wes!!! Oustanding bud!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice Work, Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

The Cuda's are way cool!! Some great detail parts and colors. They look mean standing still!


----------



## XracerHO

They all look Great. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Got some done.. hope you guys have a good day? Enjoy!


----------



## WesJY




----------



## WesJY

Wes


----------



## tazman052186

WesJY said:


> Wes



I like them all but this one has to be my favorite.


----------



## JordanZ870

Good Gods, Wes!
You in competition with Randy?

Jebus, those are some fine looking rides! :thumbsup:

That Quick Trip truck really does it for me!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WOW!!! Talk about putting in some overtime!!! Great builds Wes, gotta go with the Da Boss or Mr. T trucks as first choice, crazy about those big tall hood ornaments, it's toss up on the rest...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Sure been busy, all Great builds but especially like what you did with the P/U's & Hearse. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Whoa, Wes!! What a showroom full of beauties. Kinda partial to the GTS Coupe, but they're all pretty amazing.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tazman052186 said:


> I like them all but this one has to be my favorite.


 
Agree 100%.


----------



## plymouth71

Some beautiful cars man


----------



## jobobvideo

beautiful stance and all decaled up what's not to love about the latest batch...Wes you got it going on bud:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

You always nail the stance!! Tough looking cars. The utes (trucks) are way cool!!


----------



## Bill Hall

kiwidave said:


> You always nail the stance!! Tough looking cars. The utes (trucks) are way cool!!


Wes, I gotta agree with Kiwi. Your ground up builds are second to none!


----------



## bobhch

Smokin' ( just say no...) Sweet bunch ( Whoooa this is a BUNCH!!) of Way Cool Slot Cars Dude!!

So many Neat and Bright Colors...Great Job!!

Bob...Westoration inspiration right here...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Whoaa...*

Yer a machine Wes... real nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys

great bunch of cars, favs are the green cuda and the pepsi van:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Since this really is one of Wes' customs, I think I ought to post it up here rather than the CLM thread. I'll say it again... Wes' detail work really rocks, and this service van is a really good example!!





































This vvv one is a quickie video. Click to watch!!!


I stuck a roof top AC unit on just to help the service guys stay cool during the summer. I'm assuming this was an ambulance or police van in a previous life and the hole in the roof for the siren was still there. It's not mounted permanently, I'll leave that up to Wes to decide if it works or if he has another plan for the hole. Thanks for your patience Wes! This will be going home when the PO reopens on Tuesday.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very cool SCM :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Now THAT is too cool by half!
WOOT!


----------



## bobhch

Great light and paint team up on this Service Van guys.

Digging the paint & decal job which, goes along very nicely with the yellow blink, blinkers!!    

slotcarman it was very nice of you to think about the guys this summer with the AC unit. :thumbsup:
They already have a Fresh Air port in the rear. HVAC guy on board here. lol

Bob...two men and a truck...zilla


----------



## WesJY

SCM - Thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My son will love it. It was his idea!!! We are camping right now I'm checking my messages from my blackberry . My son is with boy scout camping he is having a blast here. 

Thanks guys for the kind words! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
Good to see you've been keeping busy! Nice lookers! Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Fletcher was a Wolf but, now he is a Bear...Grrrrrrrr*



WesJY said:


> SCM - Thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My son will love it. It was his idea!!! We are camping right now I'm checking my messages from my blackberry . My son is with boy scout camping he is having a blast here.
> 
> Thanks guys for the kind words!
> 
> Wes


Camp on fellow Scouts. 

There is nothing to do but run, have fun and play! :woohoo: 

Bob...Look out for Bears (Grrrrrr)...zilla


----------



## WesJY

My new cars coming out of Hemi43 shop... Enjoy!!


----------



## WesJY

Have a greay day!

Wes


----------



## 41-willys

nice looking bunch af cars. think I like the coupe:thumbsup: the best


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!!! Are those Road Runners? GTXs? Satellites? Dang!! Whatever they are that look sweet!!! Like that plum crazy!!! :woohoo: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

I admired your customs on ebay even before I knew you were here...you never fail to impress me with how clean and cool you work is:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those are some very cool cars I must say!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: On a scale, I'll give ya a big "10", if they had a Bowtie on em, it'd be a "12" easy... RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Wes, Fabulous per normal!

Tell us about the metallic orange please...?


----------



## plymouth71

Love the Plymouth's


----------



## slotto

Nice collection Wes. You have been busy!


----------



## SplitPoster

Wow, Mopars never looked better! Who said Plymouth is dead? :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Stunners, All! :thumbsup:

I can not seem to pick a favorite!


----------



## WesJY

Bill Hall said:


> Wes, Fabulous per normal!
> 
> Tell us about the metallic orange please...?


Bill - it's from testor spray can (one coat lacquer - flaming orange)

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanx Wes!


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys!!!

Of course - will have more coming soon.

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Woaaaaaaaaaaaaah Bud...I just got around to seeing these MOPARS that just got cranked out...Very Cool engines, chutes, wheelie bars, pickups and cars to boot. Tons of detail all over the place.

Bob...Taking my time and looking around...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Oh man I thought I lost my thread like Bobzilla did recently. Anyway I didnt realized I havent posted anything since June 2012!! Last night I found my flash drive and found pictures of my son Toby - I thought it was lost forever! First one he was about 8 months old and second one about 1 and half yrs old. No idea why or what he was yelling at . LOL.. The guys in pictures are my friends. I was the one who took the picture. Now he is 8 yrs old and still plays with them. Priceless. 



























Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> No idea why or what he was yelling at .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wes


I'm guessing he doesn't like that LL No.9 Dodge, can't really blame him... Great looking kid!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I thought he was yelling at Junior because he missed his pit box again!!! :tongue: :lol::jest:


----------



## Bill Hall

Clearly a pit lane infraction....I'd be pissed too!


----------



## bobhch

He probably was yelling at you to put him on the table like you did when he was younger.....Put me on, put me on. hahahahahahahahahhhahahaahahahha


----------



## WesJY

LOL!! I think I remember why he was yelling. My friend James was playing with him and wont let him catch the car! LOL..

Wes


----------



## WesJY

Here is the batmobile I made one for my son. The body is plastic and was from 1991 batman candy the body is like 3 and half inches long. i couldnt paint it in black they are hard to see on track so silver/black. it's fun to race those cars they slide everywhere. I put tyco 440x2 under it. Enjoy. 


















Wes


----------



## tazman052186

I have been trying to win one of your light bat mobiles on ebay. Every time Im winning one I get out bidded while Im at work.


----------



## JordanZ870

The car looks GREAT, Wes!




tazman052186 said:


> I have been trying to win one of your light bat mobiles on ebay. Every time Im winning one I get out bidded while Im at work.


Start your bidding higher? How bad do you want one?


----------



## WesJY

tazman052186 said:


> I have been trying to win one of your light bat mobiles on ebay. Every time Im winning one I get out bidded while Im at work.


Send me a PM. This one i made for my son is not lighted. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## WesJY

Check this out! $4.6 million!!! I would be happy to just test drive one of these baby! Like I said I am a batman freak! 

http://money.cnn.com/2013/01/20/autos/batmobile-sold/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

Wes


----------



## Hittman101

I still have mine I made back in 1990's I still love to drive it..


----------



## Jisp

Wes, my brother in law is an absolute Batman freak also. His collection of Bat stuff fills his house and cupboards but that's one thing he doesn't have. I'm going to email him the photos of your bat-mobile. Nice paint job!

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## XracerHO

Nice Batmobile & thanks for the idea of what to do with my same plastic version! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

Thanks Guys! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Wes you Batmobile looks like a lot of fun to drive and sure you will have fun skateing it around for many years to come...COOL!

Bob...I got outbid on the real 1/1 deal after $10.00 (dang it)...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys for kind words. Here are 3 cars I got done finally.. I think it was sitting around for over a year! Those '39 chevy were from ebay (pullback toy car - all in blue plastic) and got one done as cop, taxi and regular car. Enjoy! 


























Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

WoW!!!! All sharp lookers Wes!! Love that taxi!!!! Dang! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Not sure which one I like best!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Simply fantastic, Wes! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

they really are all great, but that TAXI !!!!!
WOW


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Not sure which one I like best!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


 
I agree - all three are great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

It won't be long before that Police Cruiser hits the overhead flashing lights because, I bet that Taxi Driver is running Moonshine.

:roll:

Bob...Super lot of cars!!...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great job bud. Really digging the cop and cab!! Very creative Wes :wave:


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys! 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice job on the 39's Wes :thumbsup:
Too bad no one has shortened one, and made it into a Vintage Dirttracker !?


----------



## win43

NICE trio of Chevys there.


----------



## tjd241

*Always something for eveyone at the Hemi43 shop !*

Great job Wes... Your releases are like going to the dealer lot... we get to pick our flavor. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Typical classics by Wes in the Wes style ...methodically working through variations of a particular design a turning them into rolling gold. Nice to see ya back! 

Wow!


----------



## WesJY

Thanks guys for kind words.. 

Here is what I did so far.. I thought why not something different. 



I am working on chessie systems train. i am looking for right colors to go with it. what a pain. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Train on!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Cool colors too!! Looks great Wes!! thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great train idea & execution! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

" .. train kept a rollin, all night long ... "
" ... blowin out the rails on that _Crazy Train_ .... "


----------



## WesJY

Here is what I got done. tyco 57 chevy sitting on aw 4 gear with tjetsgrig (yellow jacket) aluminum wheels. I am not happy with the way tyco 57 body is sitting.. 4 gear chassis and wheels are awesome but it might be the wrong color combo on tyco body. 






Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Looks GOOD to me Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think it looks great Wes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Personally I like it, :thumbsup::thumbsup: I think it may be the Mopar background signage messing you up. It's a Chevy, it looks good, you being a Mopar guy, it's just hard for you to accept reality... RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Personally I like it, :thumbsup::thumbsup: I think it may be the Mopar background signage messing you up. It's a Chevy, it looks good, you being a Mopar guy, it's just hard for you to accept reality... RM


LOL! Yeah it's so TRUE!! I am so used to working on all MOPAR cars and very comfortable with them but when it comes to ford's and chevy's - argghhh.. 

Wes


----------



## alpink

good color combo with Harley Davidson logos! 
LOL. carry over from Harley discussion on other thread!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

alpink said:


> good color combo with Harley Davidson logos!
> LOL. carry over from Harley discussion on other thread!


 @ alpink :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

I got some done..I made two tyco hummer bodies for myself (green) and my son (orange). They are fun to race on ramps and hills. Last one is my favorite blue chrome charger - I made it that way cuz I like it flashy!!! easy to see while racing it. now that car is MIA!!! ever since my dad , me and my son were racing it and my dad hid it! he wont let us race that car! LOL!!

Hope you all are enjoying your summer time. 






Wes


----------



## Hittman101

Those are Sweet!!! Wes


----------



## copperhead71

Nice work wes!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Hummers are cool, but the Charger is WILD!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Wes,

Those Hummers look like off road fun time rides for your son and you!!

Dig the FLASH tape from the 70s on the blue Charger too!!

Bob...why was 6 so scared, because 7 ate nine...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some cool stuff Wes...Have ya thought about a hood scoop on the Hummer???  RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Some cool stuff Wes...Have ya thought about a hood scoop on the Hummer???  RM


Yeah of course I thought about it! LOL!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> Yeah of course I thought about it! LOL!
> 
> Wes


:lol: hahahahhhahahahahahaaha


----------



## WesJY

I finally did it. It was a pain in the arse to do it. I made one for my son Toby (the middle one). The pain part was finding right colors which i did almost.. yellow is more brighter than the original but i think it came out ok. 



Wes


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

sweet rail system you have started.

Looks great Wes !


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Those are cool!! Those are the slot car version, right? I had picked up the train version a ways back, but without the right train track the traction magnets are worthless. They look great Wes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow!! Those are cool!! Those are the slot car version, right? I had picked up the train version a ways back, but without the right train track the traction magnets are worthless. They look great Wes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


they are called tyco turbo train that runs on any HO track. thanks! Wes


----------



## alpink

Wes, I cannot see a difference, good job.
I think those are kind of collectible too?


----------



## WesJY

Alpink - chessie system turbo train made by tyco is very very rare. hard to find. here is the picture from tycodan's book. i made one clone for for my son toby he loves turbo trains. last time i saw one on ebay years ago sold for 500.00... 

it was hard to find matching colors.. original one had cream yellow , dark blue and medium orange stripes. 

you will see a tyco wide pan 440x2 chassis under. they run fast! 

Wes


----------



## 60chevyjim

they make the turbo trains for slot car track and some for train tracks too ..I have both kinds but not the chessie ones


----------



## bobhch

Wes that Chessie looks very nice all done up Westoration style!!

 :roll: 

Bob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks good to me!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Nothing fancy here... Dodge ram truck resin bodies were made by slaters from ebay (painted in red and green with trunk cover that you can take it out) and gt40 mkII body from tomy afx. Enjoy.. 








Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Love the rams!


----------



## tjd241

Fancy enough Wes..... and great paint work as usual. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Duelin Dodges


----------



## Omega

Wes,

Just found your eBay auctions. You need to post pic's of your VW vans. They are sharp looking.

Dave.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Those Dodges are cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I've been wanting to get some of Slaters bodies, but Just haven't produced enough to get an order in. Some of his trucks look interesting..


----------



## kcl

Like the Ford GT

Kevin


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Im gonna have to keep an eye out for one of these. My current 1:1 rig is an '05 Rumble Bee... Id need one of these bodies and for someone to make a decal of the tail stripes...


----------



## WesJY

how do i get the pictures back from photobucket? 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey bud...Your pics should still be on the PB site. Log in and click on your "library". Pics should come up unless you deleted everything. Click on a picture to bring it up, then you can right click on it to save it to your computer. Will be a long process, but that's the only way I know. If anybody else knows, please speak up...RM
P.S. the ransom hits again soon, so the pics on this site will be blocked or watermarked unless you pay the fine...


----------

